# Barca's Weightpull Harness!



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Now don't judge too harsh!! I made this myself as I don't think what I pay for is worth that much when I know how to sew and have the machine myself and shipping!! oh lord how I hate shipping charges. 
So I did make this  HOnestly I did and I'm making Kratos' too  It took 3 days to get this down and now I have a better idea for Kratos' Barca's was a test run as he is a puppy he'll grow out of the ugly one 
Well here it is but please judge a little so I know how I can improve.
















































Thanks for looking :woof:


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

i dont really know anything about sewing or how it should look.. so im not one you should look to for criticism.. but dang that is a good job! i cant imagine! i am terrible at sewing!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Ohh I love it!It looks really good!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Looks great! Hmm Gives me an idea


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I think you did a great job love those skulls!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Great job Jaida! I don't know how to sew either, so if I send you some socks could you help out in the big toe department ? LOL!!! Seriously, skulls are cool and so is the harness


----------



## Christos0320 (Aug 19, 2010)

I love it. I am not certain as to what the standards are for how they hold up with heavy weights and so forth. But by looks alone I'd buy one from ya. Most I saw online were like $65 + $12.99 shipping. You should think about selling them. 

p.s. I love the skulls


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

I LOVE IT!!! what are you talking about ugly it totally cute!!! i wish i could make one like that, it's awesome way to go hope it works well for you and saves you lots of $$$$$$


----------



## MoPulldogs (Dec 30, 2008)

The skulls are nice. Can't tell a whole lot from the dog just standing...the real test will be when there is weight behind the harness.... do all the top straps lay flat, is it laying even along the side of the dog, is the neck riding up over the shoulders or pressing on the throat from underneath when the dog is pulling.

Missy
BDD


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Jaida, I think it's beautiful!! I totally love the skulls too! You remind me of myself.. why pay or something I can do myself!? Lmao! I'm cheap, that's right.. I do my own nails, hair, maintenance on my vehicle, etc. You did an awesome job, and I can't wait to see more!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Shucks i don't see anything wrong it, its really sweet.


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

It looks awesome!!!



Wish I was that creative!!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Looks good. ^.^


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

Whoa! Seriously? Whats to critique about it! It looks amaaaazing! You should really consider making/selling some. That's crazy! Good work!


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

I haven't had a chance to test it on weight as barca's too young for weight, I've hooked it up to the rock jug though and it has done really well Believe it or not I made this for $30 lol! I'm cheap on where ever I can, why buy when I can make? Plus its really hard for shipping across the boarder to Canada as we are really strict and then you wait forever cuz they hold EVERYTHING nearly drives me nuts. Nah I'm not about to sell these I just needed something that worked as I have seen ones I do not like at all and seem hard on the dog so I made one actually very similar to your design Missy I have one of your harnesses and I tried to use that idea to make Barca's  Kratos is not coming along as well as he has no shoulder lay due to them being too straight and forward. So we'll see how his goes lol.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i wanna make one now.. lol... got a design layout? wanna try it out w/ Daisy but dont wanna waste the money on an expensive harness if she wont even do it


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

You need a really good sewing machine. Send me a PM and I'll let you know how I did it if you don't it wont work.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

yea.. i figured you'd need a pretty strong machine to get the needle through all the fabric.. my fiancé only has a little Singer


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Then yah that won't work the machine I have is great and ment for heavy work but it wasn't cheap its over a grand to buy :/


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

lol Barca is like " WTH are you doing to me!" It looks great and yes he will out grow it quickly so you can keep practing on making them


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

IF ONLY I COULD SEW!!! <cry> That looks awesome!! Very nice.


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey PrairieMoonPits
Look's very nice,and I'm sure it will do the job.
Thank you,
Henry


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks guys! Yah that little booger keeps growing on me!! But still the sweetest thing this side of the boarder   Lol he loves pulling like you would not believe though! Imma have to get a video of it its hilarious he's pulling that milk jug like its nobody's business! And he hoped on the mill last night with Mel lol I had to take him off then let him on by himself after so he wouldn't get hurt cuz Mel can move that thing. And he just started doing his goofy run on it like he'd been doing it for years lol he's such a goof but an awesome worker!


----------

